
Bees living in Notre Dame cathedral roof survived fire - ohjeez
https://nypost.com/2019/04/18/bees-living-in-notre-dame-cathedral-roof-survived-fire/
======
rossdavidh
So, apparently bees have an instinctive behavior for what to do in the case of
fire. Moreoever, it appears to be different for European bees than for other
bees. Evolution is an amazing thing, and so are social insects.

